# Meg 3 years at the bridge



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggie I know the anniversaries are so hard, I hope you can find some comfort in the memories. She is with you now especially watching over you with the tattoo which I love. She is up there playing with my Beau and Ben. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl. And Bless You for all the love you gave.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Carol and Steve as you know i loved that girl so much.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just to say I hadn't forgot and that I will be thinking of you on Meg's 3rd anniversary. I think thats a lovely comforting verse.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Just to say I hadn't forgot and that I will be thinking of you on Meg's 3rd anniversary. I think thats a lovely comforting verse.


Thanks Patsy still find it so hard


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope the happy memories of Meg will help get you through the day Maggie lovely verse.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy memories Maggie of Meg. Don't be sad, just think of all those happy times you gave to each other


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

These anniversaries are bittersweet. I hope you spend this day thinking of all the joy Meg brought into your life, letting all your good memories wash away the sadness of missing her.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Anniversaries are very bittersweet - you want to focus on the memories and the joy they brought you, but you can't help but think of how you miss them and remember how hard their passings were. I don't remember the exact day my horse Charlie died, I purposely forgot it, but I do find myself getting very moody, depressed and really missing him at the same time of year - every year when this happens I look at the calender, and sure enough it's the week he passed. He died in 2002, and I still miss him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dear Maggie,
I know your sweet Meg is also thinking of you on this anniversary. Your tears are from the love you shared together, your tribute to her was just beautiful.
June


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure Meg will be looking down on you and smiling. 

Run free and sleep softly Meg


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your kind words what would i do without this site to know how much people cared.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Your devotion to your Meg and Sadie is so very touching. Hugs to you sweet Maggie. I know the pain is there, but you also share the joy they brought you, and it would never hurt so much without first having that deep joy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie'sMom said:


> Your devotion to your Meg and Sadie is so very touching. Hugs to you sweet Maggie. I know the pain is there, but you also share the joy they brought you, and it would never hurt so much without first having that deep joy.


Thanks Cindy both Meg and Sadie were my true heart dogs i love all my dogs but there is just that special bond between us.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Aww, Maggie, when you love that much, the sorrow of missing them will always be there. Hugs to you on this anniversary. Know that your Meg, and Sadie, are smiling down on you and laughing at the antics your current two create, especially naughty Charlie


----------

